# I need an ID on an invertabrate



## JAKEbeDIPPIN (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello, I would like an ID on an invertebrate growing/forming at the base of my hammer Coral frag. I've done my own research on it and I believe it to be a sea squirt also known as a tunicate or ascidians. 

I need confirmation tho because I can't find a picture that looks the same. 
Does anyone else have these in their aquarium? 

Should I remove it from base or better yet just remove hammer and place on plug?


Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

There's your picture jake


----------



## JAKEbeDIPPIN (Mar 16, 2015)

*;*

Thanks again buddy . Still can't post my pics with this cell phone.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Well there is an aptasia right underneath. As for the growth on the hammer its probably a vermetid snail or a sponge.


----------



## JAKEbeDIPPIN (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, it's a mint chocolate chip paly not aptasia


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

It's colonial tunicates.nothing to worry about, pretty cool in fact. hopefully they spread


----------



## JAKEbeDIPPIN (Mar 16, 2015)

*cool*

Awesome, glad to hear it's nothing to worry about as for spreading I believe it appears to be because I only noticed 3 after purchase a month or two back but now I see 5


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

JAKEbeDIPPIN said:


> Awesome, glad to hear it's nothing to worry about as for spreading I believe it appears to be because I only noticed 3 after purchase a month or two back but now I see 5


have it spread onto a frag plug and give some to me, then


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

teemee said:


> have it spread onto a frag plug and give some to me, then


Me two &#128526;&#129297;&#129300;&#128566; ( it said my message was to short )


----------



## JAKEbeDIPPIN (Mar 16, 2015)

***

I'll place plugs and maybe some rubble first thing in the morning and hope for the best. When I take update pics I'll have bud091 upload em for me as per the usual ;p lol.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like it could be the beginning of some sort of tiger sponge, very rare and hard to keep according to CORAL magazine. looks like this when its bigger http://www.3reef.com/threads/pic-heavy-new-corals-fish-and-inverts.143303/


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I wouldn't call them rare by any means, but they often don't ship well.
Not all colonial tunicates are that brightly coloured, but fingers crossed for you.


----------

